# Drawing-like scribbles, from an insane tiger! New pictures almost daily~



## Ice tiger (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello, I just realized I DO have a scanner, so I will now post all my crappy drawings! :D Also feel free to ask for requests! 






First my Pokesona or however you spell it, and theres a scene around it too. 






Next one I drew for Zuea:






A dragon named Sarvantia:






And a Tiger:








So what do you guy's think?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribles, from an insane tiger!*

Errr, Mew's body is smaller. And has a bigger head. Most of the backgrounds are scribbled in.. If you use pencil for the backgrounds try smudging it to look smooth.

Sarvantia.. has no back left? leg. Also, the claw looks kinda awkward.. And I'm not sure but that back leg looks too high up.

Nice tiger, but the side of the head is stretched or something. Also, the nose... But the shading is good.

Good job~


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribles, from an insane tiger!*

Yeah, I know the back grounds suck, but I actually don't like to color much, and its colored pencil so it won't smudge ._. 
And I know the face on the tiger is all stretchy but I couldn't figure out what to do.
And Sarvantia The hind leg is in the same position as the other so you can't see it *is lazy*

Other wise thank you! :D 

And colored pencils  are crayola so of course they suck


----------



## Black hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribles, from an insane tiger!*

Heh, lol. I like the top one, the Luxray is awesome. The tiger's pretty good too, just you seem to have made the nose a little too thick, but all round good work and I would like to see more.

Keep up the good work! :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribbles, from an insane tiger!*

Hmm I was bored and wanted to draw Eevee and skitty, and both mixed, crappy because of the smudges, but still cute!






I have terrible handwriting, do I not?


----------



## Flora (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribbles, from an insane tiger!*

You have not seen terrible handwriting until you've seen mine, dearie.

That EeveeSkitty is adorable.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribbles, from an insane tiger!*

Really? I was actually trying to write better than usual. How bad IS yours?
And thank you :D It is cute :3


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Drawing-like scribbles, from an insane tiger!*

LOOK AT IT AND DIE FROM THE CUTENESS!!! 






:D


----------



## zuea (Jan 17, 2009)

ack!
'dead from cuteness"
make a absol! doing something...


----------



## Black hood (Jan 17, 2009)

*cough* ACK! :scared: Can't ma... :dead:


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 17, 2009)

Fail >.<


----------



## Black hood (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, that Absol turned out really good, the only thing I can see wrong is the scythe thing on his head is a little small but it is right near the top so, yeah great pic.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 17, 2009)

Really? Huh, I thought it was kinda crappy, but if you like it then, hey, thanks :sunglasses:


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

The dragon is cool, but on most of your pictures the coloring is all scribbly. May I suggest you read this?

Oh, and the Absol's head is too small, but other than that it's great.

Also: CUTE PIC IS MEGACUTE


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey thanks :sunglasses: Yeah thanks for that link, that will help me a lot, Kudos to Dannichu for that coloring guide too. But I don't have different shades of colors due to my crappy colored pencils >:[ crayola sucks. But now that it is the weekend I will force my dad to buy me some better ones! >:3


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

MEGLARCEUS!!! From my dream last night, note my scanner is a piece of crap, the real one has more solid color.







And a random giant robot~


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> MEGLARCEUS!!! From my dream last night, note my scanner is a piece of crap, the real one has more solid color.


cool! can you make me a black dragon?


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

A portrait of my cat
Meep sure, look at kitty! :D


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

kitty! =)


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

Heres your dragon


----------



## zuea (Jan 22, 2009)

i love him! (yes it a him)


----------

